# Whats the difference between acrylic ink and water based ink?



## mikefox7790 (May 26, 2011)

Whats the difference between acrylic ink and water based ink?


----------



## bigphat (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: ink?*

Acrylic you can use for some plastic and some glass fiber , water base ink it should be printed on cloth and need to be cure on a conveyor dryer Acrylic dries really fast and it get stock to the mesh if not careful handle it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------

